# Cannabis Capsules



## jebus2029 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a complete walk through on how to make cannabis capsules.

Here is a list of everything you will need:

crocpot
small cup
strainer
eye dropper
ez cap filling machine
"00" capsules
butter knives or tiny spatulas
1/2 tsp or 1tsp measuring spoon
raw organic coconut oil
coffee grinder
3g of clean bud


If you keep your coconut oil in the fridge take it out a day or two before hand to let it soften up.

You can use any ratio of bud to oil that you like. For this tutorial I am using a 1:1 ratio.

You can use any quality bud for this. The better the quality the better the capsule. For this tutorial I used low grade bud that cost me $50 for a half ounce. So that is $12.50 for an eighth. This will make 20 capsules at $0.62 per capsule for the cost of the bud alone. After all expenses lets just round it up to an even dollar which is probably on the high end.

Dosage depends on the person taking it. For me 2 of this quality is perfect, but if I used good quality bud a single capsule would be enough. Take when hungry with a very light meal. Works really well if you abstain from smoking for a day before hand. I get a great body buzz, especially around the eyes, and it will last about 2-3 hours. If I smoke while on these I will be ripped for a solid 2 hours with a slow come down. I quickly build up a tolerance to these so I try to spread out the days when I eat them.

Step 1:
Put 3 1/4tsp of coconut oil into the small cup (That extra 1/4 results in exactly 20 capsules for me when I add it). I use a ceramic cup, and place it into the crocpot. I have had good results with the low and high setting on my crocpot but I usually stick to low to be safe.


Step 2:
Make sure your cannabis is completely dry and remove all stem, seed, and large leaf matter. I ended up with 3g of clean bud. If your cannabis is still fresh simply leave it out to get dry. Don't worry about the cure. The long cooking process will activate the THC. 


Grind it to a fine powder in the coffee grinder. If it is still moist it will stick to the grinder.


Step 3:
After the coconut has melted add the cannabis powder to it. Mix it in if you want but it is not neccessary. It will soon start to bubble and after about 2 hours there should be a foamy layer on top of the mixture (if it is not bubbling turn the crocpot to high). 


Go ahead and stir it up and then let it sit for 6 hours. I usually time this to match my bedtime, but make sure you have a working smoke alarm in your kitchen just to be safe. Your whole house will start to smell of coconut oil and cannabis and will continue to smell like it until you take it off the heat.

Step 4:
Load the ez cap filling machine with about 25 capsules spread apart from each other. If you are doing a large quantity, are impatient, are using a higher bud to oil ratio or don't have steady hands use the props to raise the machine part and make it level with the capsules and put them all together in a square.


Step 5:
After 6 hours turn off the croc pot. I prefer to let it cool over a long period, about 3 hours, in the crocpot. I noticed that the plant matter tends to settle at the bottom if I do. Then I can just pour the oil right off it into another cup. If you don't want to wait take it out and pour it through the strainer into the cup. If you are using the props keep everything together.

Step 6: 
If you *are* using the props on the filler simply stir the mixture and dump everything onto the filling machine right over the capsules. Then use a credit card to push it into the capsules. This method is very messy and the capsules always end up with residue on the outside. 

If *are not* using the props then place about 15 drops of oil in about 18 capsules. You don't want to do all 20 at the start in case you run short on oil.


Now using the butter knives or tiny spatulas scoop up the plant matter and put it into the capsules. 


This is slow and requires concentration so some people may opt out of it. Top off the capsules with oil so that the oil is just at or below the capsule lip. 


If it is too high it will squeeze out when you close the capsules. You may end up with capsules that are all oil or all plant matter. I usually just eat these first. 

Step 7:
Close the capsules and you're done. You should have 20 capsules + or - 2. 


I store them in the fridge and they are usually good for up to a month. If there is oil on the outside of the capsules they will stick together. I don't like storing them in the freezer. They seem to give me a headache when I do. If you don't want to put them in the fridge just store them in a dark place. They will probably stay good for a couple of weeks.

Don't forget to lick the cups and utensils 

So there you have it. 20 capsules with 0.15g of cannabis in every one and for less than a dollar each.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 1, 2010)

This was a great tutorial, I enjoy seeing potent capsules available. The dispensaries make a shit ton off these things. Like 90 for 9 of em or something.


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 3, 2010)

No need to spend that much. Even using expensive cannabis it comes out pretty cheap. If you used an eighth that cost $50 it would only be $2.50 per capsule for the cannabis, and that would probably have you high for a good 2-3 hours.


----------



## pocw94 (Oct 5, 2010)

where can i buy those capsules tooo?


----------



## schwa (Oct 5, 2010)

throw that schwag away thats the brownest weed i have ever seen.


----------



## N!pples (Oct 5, 2010)

pocw94 said:


> where can i buy those capsules tooo?


Nutrition, vitamin or Health food stores will carry those 00 Capsules..




schwa said:


> throw that schwag away thats the brownest weed i have ever seen.


LOL!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 5, 2010)

sweet dude thanks for the how too.. i been wantingto make some capsules for many moons but just didnt know how... 

i am going to read this thread 20 times b4 havest and then i am going to attemp it.. 

thanks again +1 rep


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha, yeah that was some nasty shwag I had. That's why I made it into capsules. It does the job though. I do recommend using high quality bud however. It's much more effective. 

If you have any questions about how to do it Reggaerican just post them and I'll get back to you pretty quick. Good luck on your first attempt!

You can also buy the capsules on amazon. I think after shipping it was around $8 for 250 "00" capsules or do a google search and you will find a lot of online retailers you can buy them from.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 6, 2010)

i have some outdoor cat piss and refinery that i cut 2 weeks early due to rain threats.. so i think im gonna make some tinctures, capsuls and eddibles..


----------



## weedgrow (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have to use coconut oil?
Can you use another kind of oil?
I found some coconut oil but it was like 30$


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry i dont know weedgrow, but in theory i guess you could


----------



## poopmaster (Oct 7, 2010)

This didn't work out to well for me. I did the directions from another post and mixed with coconut butter. It was very messy injecting into the capsules and I didn't take all the stems out so it was super fucking time consuming. And taking a few of them didn't really do a whole lot but make you feel sick cause they were so nasty. I don't recommend. Maybe if I can buy them after Prop 19 passes, I'd consider.


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you cut corners while making capsules the results can be horrible. Just take your time and don't be lazy and they'll turn out fine.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

i will be making with pure buds my first time so it better work for me


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 7, 2010)

weedgrow said:


> Do you have to use coconut oil?
> Can you use another kind of oil?
> I found some coconut oil but it was like 30$


Other oils can work but coconut oil is the best for absorbing the THC since it is 99% saturated fat, but I guess it wouldn't really matter since you are consuming all the plant matter also. I like it because it solidifies at a little below room temp also. So if you don't have an eye dropper you can put it in the fridge for 20 minutes and cut it into strips to put into the caps. Check health food stores, vitamin stores, and online for extra virgin coconut oil or organic raw coconut oil. I think a quart was about $10, and it has been worth it.


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 7, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i will be making with pure buds my first time so it better work for me


Just let it simmer in the crockpot and take your time and everything will be fine.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

so how much bud should i use if i want every capsule to be equivilent to smoking 1g of high grade?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

also the step of adding plant matter, if i just made super potant oil will it hurt to skip? what purpose does that have to put in?


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you want them to be super potent and don't want to use the plant matter just squeeze the oil out of it. Most of the THC will be in the oil. It will be a slightly different high also. I wouldn't bother making them a gram each. You can make them much weaker and still have them be extremely potent. With capsules you can use less to get a stronger effect.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

so that i understood you correctly you said 2 grams each right.. haha got it
cool thanks for the info i will be making some just as soon as my cat piss dries..


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 8, 2010)

If you aim for about .1g per capsule I think you will be happy. A ratio of 1g to 1tsp is a good amount to do, and if they don't turn out as potent as you would like just take two


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

that sounds like a good ratio to use im sold.. i will post pics when i get around to making them.. hopefully sooner than later


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you gotten around to making some caps reggae?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

no not yet jebus im kinda broke these days so i havnt got around to buying the supplies i need.. brings on a ?, how much will it cost me total for all the supplies i need for say 50 capsuls?


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 14, 2010)

Capsules $10
coconut oil $10
crockpot $50
quick cap filler $10
tools $10

This is a rough estimate. Probably be a tiny bit cheaper than this. The crockpot is the biggest expense and for the tools you can just use knives or whatever you have at home. The eye dropper you can find at a drug store for a buck or two. Just kind of depends on what items you need. The coconut oil will stay good for a long, long time. Just stick it in the fridge after you open it.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

oh dude thats not expensive at all i already have a crock pot.. so for under $50 i will be in buisiness.. right on i should be able to make by this weekend then..

thanks


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2010)

never seen this one before jebus, will have to come back and look it over after dinner!!! i have always wanted to try some capsules!!


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> no not yet jebus im kinda broke these days so i havnt got around to buying the supplies i need.. brings on a ?, how much will it cost me total for all the supplies i need for say 50 capsuls?


 
you can probably get a crock pot from a thrift store for 10 or 20 bucks. you can clean it and if it looks that busted you dont have to buy it. just a thought!!


----------



## gumball (Oct 18, 2010)

so do you leave the crockpot on all 8 hours? it sounds like it is 2 hours or until foamy and then let it sit covered for 6 hours. i read a cannabutter thread that recommended 2 hours high, 2 hours low and then fridge. but this sounds like putting it in the fridge would make it harder. its just hard to bake cannabis in a crock pot for 8 hours with a kid around, but i could do it over night. shit we leave our crock pot all day long with a roast in it, it wont hurt anything. its made to not be dangerous like that.


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 18, 2010)

I put it on and go to sleep. Then turn it off when I wake up. Always turns out great for me. High or low should work as long as it is lightly simmering.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 19, 2010)

i like to turn the crock on low for longer when i make my butter and other oils, it should be the same for coconut oil...
jebus i got the supplies i needed and will prob be making them this weekend... i will take pics when i do..

aslo *gumball,* the reason you put the butter in the fridge after you cook it is to sepperate the water from the butter... takes about 4-6 hrs..
and when making cooking oils or such your sapposed to freeze it then scrape the oil from the frozen water.. olive oil works great for pastas and salads... yumm!!


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't put any water in the mix so there is no need to freeze it. In fact, I would recommend not using water. If there is a single drop of water in a capsule it will eat through it and leak all over the place. Trust me I know this for a fact. You want your cannabis to be completely dry also but if there is some moisture left it should evaporate while you are cooking it. The coconut oil has a higher boiling temp than other oils like olive oil so there is no need to worry about it burning. Therefor, no need for water. The only reason I would use water was if I was planning on cooking with the oil later and wanted to get rid of the cannabis taste. For the capsules water is completely unnecessary.

Since it takes a long time if you run into any problems just post them. I'll keep checking the forum regularly. Give me a heads up when you will be doing it for sure. I'll be busy Friday night but I should be free on Saturday or Sunday. You should be fine though. It really is a lot easier than you would think. Although I did kind of screw it up the first time or two I tried to make them. 

As for how long to cook them the bare minimum is probably 1.5-2 hours of simmering if you want them to be worth doing. I've seen people say as high as 36 hours but I can't imagine it would ever need that much. The consensus does seem to be that the longer it goes the better it gets, but it really just is up to you.


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 19, 2010)

Also it will take about an hour before the crock pot is hot enough to make it simmer. So make sure you start heating the oil as your first step or you'll be waiting around for a while. When emptying the coffee grinder a paint brush can be very handy to get all the dust collected on the sides. I use a small brush that came with a pair of clippers. It's stiff and does the trick, but I think a soft haired brush would probably work just fine.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for the additional tips...

i wasnt gonna use water for these i was just telling gumball how i usually make my other oils and butter... 
im so excited man i cant wait...


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

Coconut oil is sold in solidified blocks in Australia. 1/2 a pound (250g) sells for about $2.20 - it's sold as COPHA and is used to make fattening kiddies treats called Chocolate Crackles (Rice Bubbles, Copha and cocoa - melt copha, add to cocoa and rice bubbles, let set and feed to kids - get them hooked on saturated fats early in life.)

I'm definitely going to make up a batch of capsules come harvest time.


----------



## Scott Arterburn (Dec 20, 2010)

Extra virgin olive oil works well too, and is less exspensive that coconut oil. They seem to work about the same.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Jan 2, 2011)

wait do you put water in the crockpot and the coconut oil in a glass jar so its like a double boiler with the crockpot? i might try this with an 1/8th of chronic.. How many capsules should i make and how much coconut oil should i use?


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope, no water. I put the cup with the oil and bud right on the bottom of the crocpot. It heats up just fine. Plus I wouldn't want to risk water condensing and dripping into the oil. One drop will make the capsules melt.

Olive oil does work but it doesn't have as much fat in it so it doesn't have the same absorption capabilities as the coconut oil, but I put the bud in with the oil so I guess that wouldn't really matter. I do like the fact that coconut oil solidifies though. Olive oil would likely leak out. I know the coconut oil ones do if you leave them in a hot car and they turn to liquid again.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

I just ate a YAK pill. they are great


----------



## amnbannert (Feb 13, 2011)

Can I use Hash Oil BHO or Brick hash instead?


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, you can use hash or hash oil. I'm not sure how much you would use though. I have never done it myself.

Hey Rawbud, what's a YAK pill?


----------



## smokeballs (Apr 10, 2011)

What if i were to use an ounce of mid grade bud + leaf matter?
How much coconut oil and ratio etc..


----------



## pewee (Aug 24, 2014)

I did notice that the capsules looked black in colour when filled(which is normal for me) but I put them in the freezer for half an hour to solidify the coconut oil and weed and it comes out a nice deep green...this has cured my wife of lung cancer..


----------



## jebus2029 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, when you put them in the fridge or freezer they will turn a green color from the oil solidifying. If they liquefy again they will look black again. That is amazing that it cured your wife's cancer, congratulations!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 26, 2015)

jebus2029 said:


> Yeah, you can use hash or hash oil. I'm not sure how much you would use though. I have never done it myself.QUOTE]
> my most recent batch I made for a friend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 26, 2015)

also I have a capsule question

ive read that it is recommended to store your capsules in a medicine bottle or jar with a moisture absorbing packet inside...is this entirely necessary?
ive got a few hundred caps in a jar in the fridge with nothing to absorb moisture


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2015)

I always keep my caps in the freezer Texas. Both fridge and freezer 'could' get humidity and cause the caps to leak I suppose. It certainly couldn't hurt to put a packet in with them. I have a few dozen from prescription, shoes, purses etc. I might add one next time I make caps. I know they do eventually leak and the cap dissolves at room temp. Don't ask me how I know lol


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 28, 2015)

weedgrow said:


> Do you have to use coconut oil?
> Can you use another kind of oil?
> I found some coconut oil but it was like 30$


You can find it cheaper, coconut oil is usually in the grocery store about $10 a jar.
It is very stable at room temp but it is liquid when warm.
CO is High in healthy fats that absorb the Goodness from the bud.
I use a syringe to fill my caps, I make QWISO w grain alcohol then Decarb the oil and then cook it together with the coconut oil. I am currently making them for my best friend who Has Cancer.
I make That , cookies with Cocnut oil and and some very nice green dragon.
( no coconut oil in GD)
Bless,
DZ
Oh don't get gelatin capsules they melt!


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2015)

what kind of capsules do you use Dogenzengi?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 29, 2015)

00 capsules from GNC $6 a 100, $20 for the coconut oil but the same one is $10 at Publix grocery.
Gu- Morning People.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 29, 2015)

I have done runs to make capsules using a crock pot with bud and Cocnut oil.
I have since changed to the QWISO capsules.
But my trim caps were 4 ounces of Decarbed trim to 1/2 ounce of coconut oil.
After cooking separating was a bitch and messy.
So I tried dumping all in a plastic container with a few cups of boiling water, stir it up good and the water will seperate the oil and trim. 
You can put it in the fridge to cool then and lift off the solidified oil.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## jebus2029 (Mar 30, 2015)

Another good way of doing it Dogenzengi, and I might switch over now that I am on the west coast and can afford it. I'm talking about adding the water to separate the bud matter. If you have enough product I don't suppose there is a need for the plant matter in the capsule and that is the most time consuming and precise work in the process. The down side is that I bet there are some compounds in the plant matter that you would want in the capsules. Same with using water to "clean" the oil. It does clean it and make filling the capsules easier, but that water goes away green. So what are you missing out on? I'd say if you just want to get high from them do the "cleaning" method. If you are looking at it for medicine I feel the plant material is a benefit. Then again it might make such a small difference in quality and effect that it is negligible. 

Also, if you are using decarboxilated product then there is no need for the extended cook time. Same goes for really well cured bud. Two hours is all you need. I do the extended cook time to activate all the thc. Same idea as grinding bud, putting it in a film canister, and putting it in your car for 2 weeks. You want the thc to become active without vaporizing it. So decarboxilated product only needs 2 hours max. Probably 1 hour is plenty. Non-decarboxilated needs the longer time to activate the thc. This usually requires 2-6 hours. 

I'm thinking about doing some on the "keep warm setting" Does not get hot at all. I'll let it stay warm for a few days. This will cause a slower conversion of the thc and hopefully less compounds and terpenes will be lost in the process. Or I might be wrong and it will ruin it. That's why I love experimentation. Every day is an adventure!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 31, 2015)

The medicinal compounds are terps and cannabinoids. These are relatively non polar and wont disolve in the water. The water will allow you to immerse more plant material and get higher concentrations of the goodies in the oil. Theres nothing unique in what the water extracts, there are lots of ways to ingest chlorophyll, in fact you can just buy it for real cheap.

However i dont ever suggest these methods. Using like coconut oil to extract-the best to use orally. Is not efficient, the dissolution rate slows as more goes into solution keeping you from fully saturating the oil. And the extended times at high temps breaks down sensitive terps and cannabinoids giving the typical sedative effects of edibles.. for example caryophyllene boils just above water temp and quickly evaporates away, it also hits cb2 receptors and has lots of good benefits. This of course is why naturally cured bud is best to use though not always feasible.. the best thing you can do is extract the cannabinoids etc from your herb and dissolve that into heated oil, this takes minutes and you can fully saturate the oil. Decarbing over a double boil is the second best thing, watching like popcorn lol for bubbles to slow, the bubbles being co2 and h2o as it gets decarbed


----------



## Tru-lee (Apr 27, 2017)

Half oz 14%thc to 1 cup oil....crock pot on low will the pills be of good quality what you think


----------

